
Apple's iOS tops Linux to become third largest browsing platform - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/03/apples_ios_tops_linux_to_become_third_largest_browsing_platform.html
======
truebosko
Interesting trend from this world-wide data compared to a post from TechCrunch
earlier about U.S iOS vs. Android usage:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/03/quantcast-mobile-web-
browsi...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/03/quantcast-mobile-web-browsing/)

